
Serverless WSGI with AWS Lambda and API Gateway - vasco
https://github.com/Miserlou/Zappa
======
flxn
This was already posted 7 days ago. Link to the last thread:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11058138](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11058138)

------
avian
Just remember it's not serverless. It's just someone else's server.

~~~
jclulow
It's shared hosting all over again!

~~~
jmathai
Similar to the value that shared hosting provided in the 90s I think this is a
natural evolution to provide similar value 2 decades later.

The benefits here are that it is pay per use, scalable, and opens up more
possibilities than traditional shared hosting.

------
Mizza
Come to the Django Users Meetup tonight in Berlin to learn more!

------
rgbrgb
The closer we get to systems like this being easy to build and commonplace,
the closer we get to being able to do dynamic sites/apps on decentralized
IPFS-like architectures [0].

[0]: [https://ipfs.io/](https://ipfs.io/)

------
brotherjerky
This seems very cool. Is it possible to develop locally offline? Or do you
always need a connection?

~~~
Mizza
You don't need to modify your Django projects in anyway to use it! Super easy
to come, super easy to go.

~~~
detaro
How does this abstract local file (write) access away? Does it redirect it
automatically to S3 somehow?

~~~
kim_scheibel
It doesn't. You need to put objects into S3 yourself. You currently have 512Mb
temp space for staging files, if necessary.
[https://docs.aws.amazon.com/lambda/latest/dg/limits.html](https://docs.aws.amazon.com/lambda/latest/dg/limits.html)

